# 66 gto manual to power steering help



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

i want to add pwr steering to my 66 gto. went to my local salvage yard today with a 4 acre " private" older car section. i was informed there was a 66 lemans with a complete pwr steering set up. my buddy and i found a 65 gto w/no motor, the 66 lemans and a 67 gto. wound up pulling the alternator (for a spare to rebuild) the steering box(p/n 5691676), alt/ ps bracket(p/n9778848) and water pump pully(9778808). the hoses were cut and ps pump taken off already . the 67 had a pump, hoses and bracket( p/n9786903) so i took those but they are not the same for a 66 as i found out. can anyone verify if the part #s so far are correct for a 66 gto 389 with no a/c and a tri power? also what other parts and #'s i will need( pump and other brackets,) to complete this conversion. i will the grab belts and new hoses from a supplier. it was a fun day and the price was right so i'm not to bummed about the missing pump. any pics or parts for sale are much appreciated. thanks again guys :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think you can get a pump from NAPA. Man, it sounds like days I spent at the junkyard...about 25 years ago!! Great finds. Can't help you on the numbers. I have the '67 and the '65 chassis books, but not the '66.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

DID The 67 have a good TRUNK LID ??????????? Eric


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> DID The 67 have a good TRUNK LID ??????????? Eric


there were 2 deck lids one laying on top of the other. they looked straight. it was really sad to see that car there. the motor was there and had a coffee can over the carb, and the quarters were better than mine! you would need a heicopter to lift it out of that place though, pretty far in with cars stacked everywhere. my buddy wanted so bad to save it so bad.


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> I think you can get a pump from NAPA. Man, it sounds like days I spent at the junkyard...about 25 years ago!! Great finds. Can't help you on the numbers. I have the '67 and the '65 chassis books, but not the '66.


thanks anyway, the search continues :lol: :cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

johnnylightning03 said:


> there were 2 deck lids one laying on top of the other. they looked straight. it was really sad to see that car there. the motor was there and had a coffee can over the carb, and the quarters were better than mine! you would need a helicopter to lift it out of that place though, pretty far in with cars stacked everywhere. my buddy wanted so bad to save it so bad.


There ya go, Eric...right up your alley...


----------

